# gusto: future



## Qcumber

Hello sa inyóng lahát.
 
*Gusto *is tenseless hence can be translated by any tense in agreement with the context
What about the future?
 
*Gustó móng maglútò pagká maláman mó.*
= You’ll want to cook once you have learned.
 
Is this sentence correct?


----------



## moonshine

Hi again 

Gusto isn't necessarily tenseless. When asking someone if he/she would like something, you say something like "gusto mo bang kumain?" but otherwise, you use tenses.
ginusto, ginugusto, gugustuhin
nagustuhan, nagugustuhan, magugustuhan.

As for your example, the better form would be:
Gugustuhin mong magluto kapag natuto ka na.
You will want/like to cook once you've learned how to.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Gusto isn't necessarily tenseless. [...] Gugustuhin mong magluto kapag natuto ka na.
> You will want/like to cook once you've learned how to.


From your answer, it seems the default tense value of *gustó* is [+ present] and that for the other tenses, one needs to conjugate it.
Thanks a lot, Moonshine.


----------

